# PR to Citizenship Calculation



## letstalk (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello,

I received my 189 Visa on 11-July-2014

I traveled to Australia for first time on 15-Oct-2014 and left on 27-Oct-2015 (17 days stay)


Now I am back in Australia and landed on 25-Dec-2015 and Intend to live over here for next 03 years.

When I will be eligible for citizenship?? Please help


----------



## letstalk (Jul 20, 2014)

Correction

**left on 27-Oct-2014


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

As far as I know citizenship will be offered if your stay in AUS for 4 years in the last 10 years and out of 4 years, you must have to stay in AUS 2 years with 189 visa

Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can use the residence calculator on the DIBP website, but here's the explanation:

"The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia.
You must:
- have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
- not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.
The Residence Requirement Calculator can help you calculate whether you meet this requirement."

Residence Calculator


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I would highly appreciate if you could clarify few points from Residence Calculator. I was granted a PR visa offshore and on border website it is written:



> If you were granted a migrant visa offshore your permanent residence date is your date of first arrival in Australia on this visa.


I was granted a PR visa on 3 Oct 2014 and arrived to Australia first on 25 Dec 2014 to activate my visa (25 Dec 2014 - 6 Jan 2015). 
Then I came back to my home-country on 6 Jan 2015 and returned back to Australia permanently on 9 Jan 2016. 

Could you please explain what would be Permanent Residence Date and Lawful Residence Date in my case. 

Thank you.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would highly appreciate if you could clarify few points from Residence Calculator. I was granted a PR visa offshore and on border website it is written:
> 
> ...


Since the first time you entered Australia you entered as a permanent resident, your permanent residence date and lawful residence date are the same. However, from the dates you listed, you were away from Australia for more than 1 year from the time you left Australia and returned to live permanently. This means that the time spent in Australia in 2014-15 will not count towards meeting the residence requirement for citizenship.

For your purposes, the 'clock' effectively starts on 9 Jan 2016, which means (assuming you meet all the other requirements and the requirements don't change before then) you will be eligible to apply for citizenship on 9 Jan 2020.


----------

